# Playlist Queue Feature



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

My kids often like to watch two half-hour shows before bed. I wish I could select a program from the DVR and press play. Then, go to the list and select a second program and, because something is already playing, have the option to Queue for playback as opposed to just Playing back. This would allow me to queue up two or three half hour shows on a saturday night when my kids fall asleep in their room.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Thinker3932 said:


> My kids often like to watch two half-hour shows before bed. I wish I could select a program from the DVR and press play. Then, go to the list and select a second program and, because something is already playing, have the option to Queue for playback as opposed to just Playing back. This would allow me to queue up two or three half hour shows on a saturday night when my kids fall asleep in their room.


I believe there's some way to do a play list in the new version, but as usual, D* releases new features and doesn't tell how to use them. You have to pick it up by searching online forums like this. I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

If you have multiple recordings listed under a group, you can just press PLAY on the group name to have all programs in the group played, one after the other. If there are five programs in the group, all five will end up playing, which is more than you wanted, but just set your TV's timer to turn off after a set period and you should be OK.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

To add to what Drew said... the only issue is that your group is always the same show... for example a group of Sesame Street recordings.


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> If you have multiple recordings listed under a group, you can just press PLAY on the group name to have all programs in the group played, one after the other. If there are five programs in the group, all five will end up playing, which is more than you wanted, but just set your TV's timer to turn off after a set period and you should be OK.


This use to work on the R15 and then it stopped working. Maybe I wasn't doing the play thing; I will try that.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

They corrected the issue with Group Play so that it now works.

- Merg


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

It would be nice to be able to "create a group" of a few different shows and have them play....


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

SDizzle said:


> It would be nice to be able to "create a group" of a few different shows and have them play....


+1


----------



## wendy (Mar 20, 2008)

The Merg said:


> They corrected the issue with Group Play so that it now works.
> 
> - Merg


when did they correct this issue? i have an R15-100, running Ox10AA (updated 2/19) and if I hit play at the group listing, it plays the first show in the list, then prompts for delete and goes back to the list. it doesn't go to the next show.

my friend has the hd dvr and can do group play with no problem.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

wendy said:


> when did they correct this issue? i have an R15-100, running Ox10AA (updated 2/19) and if I hit play at the group listing, it plays the first show in the list, then prompts for delete and goes back to the list. it doesn't go to the next show.
> 
> my friend has the hd dvr and can do group play with no problem.


Wendy,they are running newer software. :welcome_s


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> It would be nice to be able to "create a group" of a few different shows and have them play....


+1


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> It would be nice to be able to "create a group" of a few different shows and have them play....


+1


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Group play is not part of the National Release...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Group play is not part of the National Release...


Oh? One of my R15-300's is running 0x1196 (the national release) and group play works just ducky!! Maybe not the 100's or 500's??


----------

